# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Acuicultura >  La acuicultura ya se practicaba en la Bética romana

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
La acuicultura ya se practicaba en la Bética romana

Mar, 7 sep, 2010

Durante la época romana ya se practicaba en Andalucía la acuicultura. Así lo confirma un grupo interdisciplinar de investigadores de la Universidad de Cádiz (UCA) -formado por prehistoriadores, arqueólogos, medievalistas, antropólogos, arqueozoólogos y biólogos especializados en pesca actual y coordinados por el profesor de arqueología Darío Bernal-, que han documentado un vivero de ostras en Algeciras del siglo V d. C.

Bajo el dominio del imperio romano, Andalucía, entonces denominada Baetica, era una de las provincias romanas en la Península Ibérica. Según un grupo de expertos de la Universidad de Cádiz (UCA), en las fábricas de salazones de la antigua Iulia Traducta (actual Algeciras), se ha podido documentar un vivero de ostras que funcionó al menos hasta el siglo V d.C..

Los investigadores han llegado a esta conclusión tras realizar un estudio biométrico de las valvas (cada una de las partes del esqueleto exterior) de estos ostreidos y constatar que algunas ostras habían crecido sobre fragmentos cerámicos romanos, evidencia de las técnicas de ostricultura descritas por autores clásicos como Columela e ilustradas iconográficamente en multitud de soportes, como las conocidas series de botellas de vidrio de Baia y Puteoli en el Golfo de Nápoles (Italia).

Es la primera vez en España que se descubre un hallazgo de este tipo, que según sus responsables, abre unas expectativas científicas muy notables para los próximos años, pues en otros yacimientos debieron darse fenómenos similares, que resulta difícil advertir por la escasa visibilidad arqueológica de estas prácticas.
Pesca de ballenas

Al mismo tiempo, estos investigadores de la UCA han realizado un corpus arqueozoológico de los taxones de fauna marina existentes en varios yacimientos andaluces como los de Algeciras, Baelo Claudia, Castillo de Manilva o Ceuta. En concreto, han analizado especies de malacofauna gasterópodos (caracoles y babosas) y bivalvos marinos (mejillones, almejas, coquinas)- y de ictiofauna peces- objeto de captura.

Con este trabajo, Bernal y su equipo han podido documentar la presencia de restos óseos de cetáceos en estos yacimientos, lo que unido al estudio de fuentes literarias ha permitido confirmar la pesca de ballenas en la Antigüedad en el ámbito del Estrecho de Gibraltar, una cuestión que no encuentra de momento ningún otro parangón en el ámbito atlántico-mediterráneo, señala Bernal.

Además, han estudiado varios conjuntos de atunes procedentes de factorías de salazones púnicas (como la de la gaditana Plaza de Asdrúbal) y romanas (Baelo Claudia o antiguo Teatro de Andalucía en Cádiz). De esta forma, se abren nuevas vías de estudio sobre las tallas de las especies pescadas y el sistema de despiece o ronqueo del atún rojo a lo largo del tiempo. Hasta el momento no existe ningún lugar del Mediterráneo que disponga de esta documentación sobre restos de atunes procedentes de yacimientos arqueológicos de época antigua.

Los estudios realizados por estos expertos de la UCA revelan la existencia de poteras o anzuelos múltiples en época romano-republicana, destinadas a la captura de cefalópodos calamares-; o anzuelos encadenados en bronce, totalmente desaparecidos actualmente, destinados a la pesca de especies de grandes dimensiones.

Asimismo, sus investigaciones constatan el empleo de esparaveles o atarrayas en Baelo Claudia (Tarifa, Cádiz), redes de mano lastradas con pesas de plomo longitudinales y la documentación del empleo de pesas de red pétreas en la Prehistoria Reciente, y el inicio del uso de lastres en cerámica, cilíndricos y fusiformes, desde época fenicio-púnica; el estudio morfométrico de las pesas de plomo permite valorar el tamaño de las redes y qué tipos de pesas pudieron haber sido usadas para calar las conocidas almadrabas.

Todos estos hallazgos se enmarcan en el proyecto de excelencia denominado Artes de Pesca en Andalucía en la Antigüedad. Modelización de la metodología de investigación arqueológica e inicios del corpus documental, y financiado por la Consejería de Economía, Innovación y Ciencia.

Fuente: Andalucia Innova

----------

